# Cats at kiser



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

hey has anyone been doing any good at kise lake for cats


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

i caught 3 small ones in 5 hours monday night very very very slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't tried there for a couple of years but used to catch quite a few in the 20-26" range fishing at night in 2' water in openings in the pads on liver. Caught a few while bass fishing in daytime on soft plastics too. The channels always looked beat up with damaged fins, missing eyes, scars and black blotches on their heads. They didn't taste great either. There was no shortage of healthy looking bullheads and carp though.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok ty guys i am going to have to try the pad openings


----------



## scottie (May 6, 2008)

For what it's worth, they have started spraying the lily pads.
I was there Wednesday morning and they were spraying then.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry if I'm ignorant, but "spraying the pads?" Could you explain? I was on Kiser Monday evening.


----------



## scottie (May 6, 2008)

I believe it was a chemical to help control the lily pads. They were spraying along the lily pad edges with their MOTORIZED pontoon boat. I do not know the name of the chemical being used.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dont know about " spraying " I know they go through and cut out " checkered " paths for jon boats to weave in and out. And they just recently did. I fish Kiser religiously. This time of year the cats can be found near the spillway side ( deeper end ) during the day and in the shallows along weedbeds at night ( eating bluegills etc ). Ive only caught 10-12LB channels as my biggest cats, but saw someone catch a 34LB flathead in the Grandview heights area. Ive never caught a flattie out of there, and didnt know they were in there. If I wasnt present with the big flattie was caught.. Id call out a big fat BS! lol


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Mercy...this does get redundant.

I'll try again.

The ranger at Kiser is an idiot. His management of the lake has been pathetic. The examples of his incompetence are too numerous to list at this late hour.

The pads at Kiser are not in need of control, they're in need of protection. When the idiot took over after Bill Kramar's forced retirement, he declared a war on the pad fields that in fact hadn't increased in size for over 40 years.

His front line weapon was the Indian Lake pad combine. That's were he came from, and he assumed that what worked there would work here. Doesn't matter to him that the variety of pads in the two lakes are different. Never registered with him that the combine could potentially transport noxious aquatic plants established in Indian like curly pond weed. Never occurred to him that cutting pads allowed for sunlight to penetrate into areas previously shaded by the pads in what was sancuary for yoy gamefish, frogs, insects...you know...the food chain. He never dreamed curly pond weed would choke the lake making crankbait fishing...errr...frustrating.

Confronted with the reality that pond weed had taken over a fourth of the lake and growing in depths to 8 feet, he's resorted to chemical warfare. But, does the idiot discontinue the practice of mowing pads that caused the proliferation of new noxious invaders???...hell no...he keeps on mowing. Does he concentrate his chemical applications on the noxious invaders that he established???...hell no...he sprays the goddam pads! Does he consider that his chemical death and beloved combine could disrupt the growth of this year's spawns...hell no...he sprays and combines, sprays and combines like he's caring for a suburban lawn.

Guess what, idiot...it was fine before you started messing with it.

Oh...and, XL506...if you're gonna hold yourself out as a Kiser authority...get a couple things right. The deepest water is not by the spillway, it's at the other end of the lake...in the old lake bed. And, there is no population of flatheads in Kiser. If someone caught one that big, it was released from a pay lake. Those two little factoids, you can take to the bank. Regardless of how much you must protest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's some of those Kiser cats. I found these on film and took a digital shot of the developed photos.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

good size, they look kinda strange. Look almost like a bull head/channel mix


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

They look like they've maybe swallowed a little too much herbicide. (or, done run through a pad combine.)


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

LOL, Wiperswiper.. I love seeing your " Im smart, look at me " posts. The other end of the lake, toward the beach is the most shallow. Lol @ you. The deepest part of the lake is the creek channel which you can reach easily from the spillway. Why do you always get on here, and try to act smart like you know something. How do YOU know there is no population of flatheads? Because youve never caught on? Mr. Marine Biologist. That lake is perfectly capable of supporting flathead catfish. Why do you even post on here. All of your posts are ignorant. I mean come on. You always have to get on and give your 0.05 cents. I will talk you out on my jon boat, prove to you the out from the spillway is the deepest area you can fish in from the bank without hitting the channel. The " other end of the lake " Averages 3-7ft while the end by the spillway averages 6-10 with spots of 12-15ft along the channel.. Good job, you suck at life.. no offense.. Im done


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

XL506 said:


> LOL, Wiperswiper.. I love seeing your " Im smart, look at me " posts. The other end of the lake, toward the beach is the most shallow. Lol @ you. The deepest part of the lake is the creek channel which you can reach easily from the spillway. Why do you always get on here, and try to act smart like you know something. How do YOU know there is no population of flatheads? Because youve never caught on? Mr. Marine Biologist. That lake is perfectly capable of supporting flathead catfish. Why do you even post on here. All of your posts are ignorant. I mean come on. You always have to get on and give your 0.05 cents. I will talk you out on my jon boat, prove to you the out from the spillway is the deepest area you can fish in from the bank without hitting the channel. The " other end of the lake " Averages 3-7ft while the end by the spillway averages 6-10 with spots of 12-15ft along the channel.. Good job, you suck at life.. no offense.. Im done


I must agree... Never been ther b4 lol hoe this doesnt get locked!


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I only get slow bits at that lake for cat's I had better luck with walleye and bulegille.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Oh please...XL's not gonna get me going. I know what I know.

Fished it this morning and must have been the only one who dared brave the forecast T-storms. Place was a ghost town till 10:00am. Signs at the ramp said they sprayed hebicide last Tuesday and to not drink the water for 3 days..lol...who in the hell drinks the lake water??? 

I do need to correct a couple inaccuracies. Whatever they sprayed had no effect on the pads or water willow...good deal. It did however knock the snot out of the curly pond weed...another good deal. I didn't get everywhere that the stuff was taking over, but the spots I did hit saw the crap melted down almost to the bottom. It will be interesting to see if they killed it, or just slowed it down. Bad news is it drove the fish off the bank and I don't know what that may do to the bluegill spawn. A few panfish are starting back up and I figure the fresh rain and wind aereation will help with the dissolved oxygen depleated over the decaying vegetation moving them further back up tomorrow. 

I still question the timing of the application, but I will not dispute it's effectivness. I hope the yoy were not compromised. 

The pad lanes mowed a couple weeks ago have pretty well grown shut...horrible waste of time and money, and still bringing in fresh "sets". The pads in Kiser are a flat pad. The combine tends to roll over them as much as it cuts them. That, and the fact that they seem to easily go back into a vegetative state, quickly re-growing their leaves. Indian pads are mostly an up-right pad...the huge leaves are attachted to the stem above the water-line. That, and once you cut them, they don't regenerate, even showing "scars" in the fields the Spring following mowing. I think it's good management on Indian...but, it's not helping Kiser and it never will.

Bite was off (obviously) yet still managed a few, including a 21" striper. Haven't seen too many big, pure stripers caught save the 7-8 pounder I saw caught last weekend. From what I've seen so far, the wipers were a lot heartier. I'm still unsure as to what they're actually doing with the striper program, but it is interesting to watch which species does the most good on shad control with the least impact on native gamefish. We should know in a few years.

Now...XL...

Please except my invitation to fish Kiser the weekend of 7-12. Just you and me, I'll drive. The flatheads I can't prove, I can only offer you 30 years of experience plying her depths. I CAN show you that there is no creek channel. That when it did exit the valley, it crossed 235 right at the concrete wheel house South of the spillway. 15 feet exists nowhere in the lake. The deepest water you can cast into from the spillway is 8-9 foot deep. The deepest water on the West end is located out from the sail boat docks which has a little 11-12 feet. At the West end we'll find the old Mosquito lake bed which has some 13 foot water and just a touch of 14 foot water. By surface area, there is FAR more 11 foot plus water East of Grandview Heights than there is West of the same point. I'm not really telling any secrets here...ANY topo map you can produce will show the same info. If you can't find one, we'll pick one up at the boathouse for free. Bring a GPS. I'll even be so generous as to show you a couple brush piles...the foundation...and if I'm confortable, the hump.

That's as civil as I can be...dude, balls in your court.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Oldcat, walleye and saugeye are gone from Kiser...have been for at least 8 years.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

hey i am xl506 rother me and him fish there together alot well this year is tough with gas prices and i have seen the 15 foot channel so shows how much u know we fish beside for crappies


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Found a topo map on-line. It's short on detail, but supports all of my general information.

Go here-- The "Depths" of Kiser

Fishing prospects here-- Which Gamefish Haunt Kiser?

No mention of a sustaining flathead population.


----------



## Narniafisher (Jun 24, 2008)

Wiper Swiper your a bitch


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

well ty marniafish i am glad some one els besides me and my brother think so lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

For the record the cats I posted were pre-Indian Lake management. I've only fished there 4 times since they started mowing the pads and really haven't noticed a difference except for the curly pond weed. Just switch to a super shallow running crankbait or weedless shakeyhead and problem solved with a few fish to boot. I've never seen a hole deeper than 10 or 11' at Kiser both icefishing and from a boat. All the fish I've caught have been in water 7' or less anyway with most in water 3' deep or less.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Narniafisher said:


> Wiper Swiper your a bitch


 wow thats a first



Wiper Swiper said:


> Found a topo map on-line. It's short on detail, but supports all of my general information.
> 
> Go here-- The "Depths" of Kiser
> 
> ...


Who cares if its sustaining he just said "population of flatheads." If 5 paylake guys took 10 and dumped them in there hell they may have reproduced and maybe 2 eggs survived to be adult... Is the DNR going to pt a 20 fish pop. in the prospects-doubt it-im done good luc XL


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i personally think you're all acting like idiots. wiper and XL have a debate going on here, they've both offered to take each other out maturely and prove to one another if it's on way or the other. it's not your problem. 

to the people jumping on their case and antagonizing the friendly disagreement saying stuff like "you're a bitch"...well. i personally believe it's the moderators responsibility to ban you from this site. they're here to keep your immature comments out of this family friendly forum. go back to high school where you may get some sort of positive response in your stupid unneeded comments.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

not trying to start another conflict,but i have recorded depths of 17-20' in a small area out from grandveiw right on the main creek channel.been there many times and am certain of the depth.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

catdaddy, you're saying the state topo map is waaay off???


Look, you live 5 min. from my house. XL doesn't seem to want to accept my offer. I'll extend it to you. Weekend of 12th-13th, either day, anytime, I'll row to where you know the "deep" water is, and we'll measure it manually. If we're out from Grandview, it will be about 11 foot (maybe 12, but I doubt it). Then I'll take you East of there and show you the deepest water. !3 foot, maybe 14 foot if we're lucky.

I'm sorry, but that's as good as it gets...and as straight-up as I can be about proving it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I live 25 minutes from the lake and fish it from spring to fall - no ice fishing. I typically use a kayak, but have a canoe with a cheap sonar unit that I use when my buddy wants to tag along. I've been fishing there for roughly 15 years off & on and I have never found water deeper than 12 ft or so.
The "lake" is small enough you can cover the entire thing in a day - not saying there isn't a very small hole or something, but that lake is shallow.

If there is indeed 20ft of water, I would certainly like to find it.

Wiper - If you have no takers I would be more than happy to meet up with you and fish a little. I have canoe and yak. PM me after giving these guys fair chance to explore the lake with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

What's the big deal with where the deepest area is. Is there more fish around that area? Is a 12' area really more significant than 10' deep area in this lake? 

I only got onto this thread trying to make the point that channels there may not be worth pursuing unless you don't mind them a little beat up and to bump the thread because I was curious about the answer to bowhunter9017's question.

To answer bowhunter9017's question....Has anybody actually fished this lake for cats this year? It sounds like bowhunter and XL both have maybe...how about offering some info that may actually offer some personal insight to the thread title. 

How about starting a new thread on the depth debate titled as such so those that actually care read about it there.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Pond, there is no big deal. This site is about education, and you can't be informed without the opportunity to separate the wheat from the chaff.

Seasonal patterns, depth, proximity to depth, and variables like cover (in this case, weed growth) are all key to locating any fish species. Just trying to get the correct information out there for the prudent angler to make intelligent decisions with his/her limited time.

My "insight" is current, XL and bowhunter are brothers, and with the exception of the folks sending me pm's...I'm not sure any of the public responders to this thread are learning a single thing.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I will give You the benefit of the doubt here,this has been probably 12-15 years since I actually saw these depths,I'm sure the lake possibly has silted some,since You are saying the creek channel doesn't exist now,it was very prevalent on my lowrance at the times I am referring to.Any way You look at it,who really cares?,Go fish,get some good info hopefully and enjoy Yourself-no need for arguments when everyone is out to have a good time.Good luck to all.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The night I caught the channels I posted, I was fishing with a buddy from my rowboat. We were sitting in an opening in the lillies and tossing chicken liver into water near the bank and at the edges of the lillies in water that was only about 2' deep. I caught 5 channels in a row along with a couple of misses. My buddy was getting a little irritated since he was using the bait from the same container and the same float and circle hook rig so we turned the boat around to he could cast were I was. I ended up catching 3 more right in the same spot he was fishing. It was nice having the shoe on the other foot for a change.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You can catch channel cats anywhere in this lake. I have had the best luck floating cut shad on the edge of the pads - can catch them any time of the day. There are some large channel cats in Kiser that approach 30 inches+ - I have caught several over 26 inches. Most you catch will be in the 18-24 inch range. Fish the wind blown pad lines as the wind will push the shad. I have tried small gills and have more sucess with the shad. Kiser holds some MONSTER gizzard shad - check the windblown banks for shad feeding and you should find some to catch. I will fish wherever I catch the shad with my castnet as the cats won't be far and the net doesn't bother them - I have caught channels within 5 minutes of tossing the castnet in the same area.

Remember - there is a 6 channel cat limit on this lake via the rule change last year.


----------

